# Rats Scared of Sudden Movement



## fera (Dec 10, 2015)

I've had my rats for I think about 3 months, and they were very scared of being handled at all in the beginning. With a lot of patience, they now take treats from my hand, don't mind being picked up (too much), have no problem climbing all over me, and even let me pet them occasionally. Yet during roam time, they still get easily startled unless I move quite slowly. Is this due to the poor eyesight? Or are they simply still quite nervous? Is this behaviour gonna diminish as they get older?

I just feel bad that i'm startling them so easily


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Rats have very poor eyesight (albino even poorer) but they have a very strong detection of movement, much better than ours. So to answer your question, they are probably still a bit nervous. In nature movement, especially fast movement means danger. Do you have other pets they could be afraid of? Children?It seems like you made good progress since you got them. It will get better. May I ask where you got them from?


----------



## fera (Dec 10, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Rats have very poor eyesight (albino even poorer) but they have a very strong detection of movement, much better than ours. So to answer your question, they are probably still a bit nervous. In nature movement, especially fast movement means danger. Do you have other pets they could be afraid of? Children?It seems like you made good progress since you got them. It will get better. May I ask where you got them from?


I have a small dog, though they don't seem afraid of him at all, they often come up close to the bars of the cage to look at him and sniff him. I got them from a pet shop (there are no breeders in my area) and I'm pretty sure they were meant to be feeder rats, which in fact may explain why they were quite nervous


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They might seem curious of your dog but while they are in their cage they know they are safe. It is possible that once outside of their cage they are not so keen about potentially meeting your dog...even if your dog is not around they still smell him. But yea since they are pet store rats, it is not surprising that they would be easily scared and startled. You are making good progress though. Try to move slowly for now, and in time they will stop being startled even if you move quickly.


----------



## fera (Dec 10, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> They might seem curious of your dog but while they are in their cage they know they are safe. It is possible that once outside of their cage they are not so keen about potentially meeting your dog...even if your dog is not around they still smell him. But yea since they are pet store rats, it is not surprising that they would be easily scared and startled. You are making good progress though. Try to move slowly for now, and in time they will stop being startled even if you move quickly.


Okay, thank you! They are still incredibly more relaxed around me than they were when i first got them


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Then it is a very good sign. You are doing very well


----------

